# 5 week old bull wont stop



## laughingllama75 (Apr 26, 2009)

mounting everything and everyone (cows only!) in sight. Geez, I wanted to tell him and the hay bale to get a room.  
Thought it was a bit young, but I guess he's just normal. My other bull calves didn't seem to start until they were 4-5 months.  Huh. Oh well. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

That is young. I wonder if he would need to rent the room by the hour or the day? 

All joking aside, he knows he is a bull--make sure you treat him as such!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 26, 2009)

don't worry. He is headed for the freezer.....his mother is too. She is a jerk cow, to say the least. he was born with her attitude and personality. We were going to try to sell Momma cow, but figured no one else needs her either (she paws at you if you ask her to move, kicks at you all the time, stands and moos 8 or 10 times right at you) and he is just as skittish, kickish and stubborn. Hubby said, he would make a nice bull. then he said a minute later, he WILL make an awesome roast.  See, we don't mess around. Too many nice cattle out there, to have idiots around.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

Temperment's to bad to make a nice bull. But, awesome roasts could be just his thing! 

But, still watch him until he goes.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 26, 2009)

funny thing is, his name is Junior. Named after his mother, who's initials are F. A. (large rear end). he is just like her. Hubby picked the name.....yeah, imagine that. LOL.   fits them both though. So anywho, he keeps a wide berth of humans, should we be watching for a sneak attack at this age? We never go in the pen/pasture without "The Stick". the cattle respect it....they are taught that at birth.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

Sneak attacks can happen at any age. 

I have a heifer calf who isn't so sneaky about it though. You get near her and she attaches herself to you. Been that way since birth. Hence we put her in the middle pen! That way if we have to go into the pens of the other two we're okay. The middle pen is accessed through either of the two outside pens. Bedding, graining and such is so much nicer knowing we have the extra pen beside her's to catch her. The little stinker.

But, that bull calf is more apt to be a not so nice attack.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

why not send them both to the sale at weaning time.an tell them to put the cow in the kill pen.an always watch them when your in the pasture.my bro had a 700lb bull calf take a run at him in the pasture.that crazy calf was gonna run though him.an he finally bluffed him off.then when he sorted calves.he used a club to put that calf in the corral.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 27, 2009)

the sales here have not been bringing much, and we have to truck at least 2 hours away for one. The sale barn that has been running local for 20 years closed down this winter for good. Makes it hard for people. :/


----------



## Oklahoma Lightning (May 22, 2009)

I have 16 bottle calves and some are like two months old and do the same thing.  So, it just a normal thing for them I guess.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 23, 2009)

yes the real good bull calves will start following cows in heat at 3 months old.


----------

